# Juubito vs Shinsuusenju



## Gondoteph (Dec 30, 2013)

*-Scenario :* Hashirama uses Sage Mode and summons his Shinsuusenju, the latter gets close to Obito and starts punching him , Obito uses His complete defense and nothing else besides that.

Can Obito survive this ?


----------



## Blu-ray (Dec 30, 2013)

No he can't. Shinsuusenju wins. He did get taken out by something with less power than Shinsuusenju.


----------



## Ƶero (Dec 30, 2013)

Juubito >> Hashirama as per canon so yes.


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Dec 30, 2013)

9 Rasengan destroyed an Onmyoton shield larger than that one and Sasuke's PS's blade finished it off.

Shinsuusenju, being Senjutsu, isn't nullified by Onmyoton meaning that it plows right through it and kills Obito, who got a hole in his back from SM Rasengan, so Shinsuusenju will flatten him.


----------



## Gondoteph (Dec 30, 2013)

The shield isn't the same as the " protective orb". The latter seems a more concentrated defensive variant, since Obito uses all the seven "mini-orbs" to create it as shown in this page ( the shape of it is different than this one , they still have the same defensive ability due to the usage of all the mini-orbs). 
On the other hand , the shield used with the Sword of Nunoboko might not have the same defensive power as the complete orb , since Obito has to use a portion of the Ten Tails Chakra to use the sword.
This doesn't mean that Obito can survive Shinsuusenju's attack , but just to imply that the shield and the complete orb might have different defensive levels.


----------



## ueharakk (Dec 30, 2013)

The only reason shinsuusenjuu's barrage ended was because kyuusanoo destroyed all the arms.  If obito isn't going on the offensive, I don't see the punches stopping and eventually they get through the shield and kill him considering his shield was moderately damaged by a single senpou bijuudama.


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 30, 2013)

Doesnt Juubito have continent durability?


----------



## LostSelf (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you seen Kratos killing Chronos? 

Well, this would happen here.


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 30, 2013)

Shinsuusenju would win, its made of Sage mode and its sheer size makes it tough to fight against.

Omyouton showed to have an inert disadvantage to senjutsu so I don't see how he gets through to survive it.


Also there is a reason why Madara(who has Hashi cells, and whom said himself he could take Jyuubito) wouldn't let Hashirama fight the jyuubi and jyuubito.


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 30, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Shinsuusenju would win, its made of Sage mode and its sheer size makes it tough to fight against.
> 
> Omyouton showed to have an inert disadvantage to senjutsu so I don't see how he gets through to survive it.
> 
> ...



No way in hell is hashirama beating juubitp 
Have u seen how big a SMALL TBB is from the juubi 
Madara still needed to weaken juubitp and NO two or three TBB can destroy his PS 
Juubito >>>>>>>>>>> Madara and Hashirama

Madara stopped hashirama when obito didn't gain full control of the juubi 
At that time he could ve defeated him but once he gained control 
Juubito was in a league of his own


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Dec 30, 2013)

Never ending natural energy wood punches peel open obito's black chakra construct and kill him. Without being able to retaliate those wood hands are not gonna break/stop themselves.


----------



## Ersa (Dec 30, 2013)

In this scenario; the Buddha blows through the defense eventually and reduces Juubito to a pulp however he likely gets up afterwards. The Bijuu won't be punched out of him I feel, the sword slash could possibly do it because it can the 9 Bijuu's chakra was within Naruto but I don't think the Budda could.

In an actual fight between the two without PIS Juubito one-shots Hashirama.


----------



## lolKamui (Dec 31, 2013)

Hashirama admitted to Juubito being superior, despite obviously having Shinsuusenju.

Juubito stomps here.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 31, 2013)

Juubito protected himself from four simultaneous Giant Juubidamas.

Given that Hashirama admitted Juubito was stronger, I'm gonna side with Juubito here.


----------



## pato454 (Dec 31, 2013)

KeyofMiracles said:


> 9 Rasengan destroyed an Onmyoton shield larger than that one and Sasuke's PS's blade finished it off.
> 
> Shinsuusenju, being Senjutsu, isn't nullified by Onmyoton meaning that it plows right through it and kills Obito, who got a hole in his back from SM Rasengan, so Shinsuusenju will flatten him.


plot rasengans, that fight was obviously PIS


----------



## Azula (Dec 31, 2013)

He won't survive it but in a fight obiyo can use his black orbs as bijuu damas

Like how he used it against minato's clone and minato

 then he can win by using his insane flight speed and bombarding shinsuusenju from all directions


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Dec 31, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Juubito protected himself from *four simultaneous Giant Juubidamas*.
> 
> Given that Hashirama admitted Juubito was stronger, I'm gonna side with Juubito here.



That weren't Senjutsu, meaning that they can't get through regardless of strength. The best tanking feat his Onmyoton has is tanking a Senjutsu enhanced Susanoo arrow and a Senjutsu enhanced Bijuu Dama. Chojo Kebutsu is much stronger.

Juubito being stronger than Hashirama has nothing to do with anything in a scenario where he can only defend and not attack.


----------

